# Shopping Josh Howard: Is there a deal that makes sense?



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...vs/stories/052308dnspomavshoward.3388138.html

*Shopping Josh Howard: Is there a deal that makes sense?*

It may turn out in this longer-than-desired summer that the Mavericks are better off keeping Josh Howard.

So far, that's the way they are talking, saying that smoothing things over with the once nearly untouchable Howard is a prudent course of action. His trade value – sky high as recently as March – went south with his off-court antics in the playoffs. The market might be so barren for Howard that the Mavericks can't find anything close to equal value.

But that doesn't mean they won't try. Or at least listen to overtures. A team that has exited the playoffs in the first round the last two seasons when expectations were much greater has to consider significant roster changes.

The future of Howard is one of the key questions of the off-season. His admission to off-season marijuana use, not to mention his late-night birthday bash, during the playoffs may or may not have been reasons for his pitiful play in the first round.

But those decisions put his teammates and the organization in a bad spot.

"After spending every day the last week with him, it's clear to me that Josh knows that this is a critical summer for him," coach Rick Carlisle said Wednesday. "He understands he's made some mistakes. And I made it clear to him that trust has to be earned. And he has a lot of people to win back. It's doable. But it takes time.

"He told me that it's very important to him to stay a Dallas Maverick. He also understands his name is going to be out there with speculation and rumors. I like the things I've heard to this point. But trust and respect is a two-way street. I made it clear to him that I'm going to do my part. And so far, he's done his."

That's a good start. But the Mavericks must still find a way to clean up the mess left by Howard. Either, as owner Mark Cuban has said, they chalk it up as a youthful mistake and Howard learns from it. Or, they explore trades.

Carlisle has said this roster is going to change before training camp in October. There is no evidence that the Mavericks are aggressively shopping Howard. And, in the grand scheme of things, what Howard did was not as damaging to himself or a team as what many other players have done before him.

Still, it's inevitable that trade rumors will swirl leading up to the NBA draft and throughout the summer. It would be a disservice to the franchise and its fans not to explore all those options. So we've put together a list of deals that make financial sense. 

*Click the link and scroll down, there's some trade scenarios.*
http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...vs/stories/052308dnspomavshoward.3388138.html


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

If you trade Josh the years ahead will be very tough. ever since you let all that young talent go you've been going nowhere fast. shoulda kept marquis and harris and been patient. maybe pulled a subtle trade for a big man and see what happens.

instead you got greedy and now will probably be a lottery team in 3 seasons or less.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That's a lot of trade scenarios and a lot of them don't make any sense at all. We don't have to trade him if Carlisle can get him back to the slashing mentality and turn him into a stellar defensive wing. I think he still has that potential although I'm not sure if he is still accepted within the team.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i don't think he'll be traded, maybe not until the deadline, depending on how the team reacts.

TJ FOrd/Jose Calderon could be options to look @, don't know if a deal could be made there.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Jack, Outlaw, #13 and Raef (expiring contract) for Howard?

(two young improving Blazer starters and a lottery pick)


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It's_GO_Time said:


> Jack, Outlaw, #13 and Raef (expiring contract) for Howard?
> 
> (two young improving Blazer starters and a lottery pick)


I'd do it if we were rebuilding, but we aren't yet.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

southeasy said:


> TJ FOrd/Jose Calderon could be options to look @, don't know if a deal could be made there.


No offense but that trade idea doesn't make any sense for the Mavericks. We are not rebuilding and we have a PG in Kidd. I would prefer a big SG or a SF for Howard, nothing less.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'd give it till the deadline. I think things will turn around.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

If your giving up Howard you better get some youth in return. Howard is the only solid young player to build around currently on that team. Bass is good, but I'm not sure if he's the type of talent you try and build a young core with. One more year I give this team as is before they need to look in a different direction.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> If your giving up Howard you better get some youth in return. Howard is the only solid young player to build around currently on that team. Bass is good, but I'm not sure if he's the type of talent you try and build a young core with. One more year I give this team as is before they need to look in a different direction.


I don't know why people always think that he is a young player, he is 28 already.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> I don't know why people always think that he is a young player, he is 28 already.



Yeah, but compare him to rest of the team. :biggrin:

Malik Allen - 30 next month
Jose Barea - 24 next month
Brandon Bass - 23
Erick Dampier - 33 this summer
Devean George - 31 this summer
Juwan Howard - 35
Eddie Jones - 37 in October
Jason Kidd - 35
Tyronn Lue - 31
Jamaal Magloire - 30
Dirk Nowitzki - 30 next month
Jerry Stackhouse - 34 in November
Jason Terry - 31 this summer
Antoine Wright - 24

That makes him the fourth youngest currently - we need to flip these well-done burgers and get us some fresher meat on the grill.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That is why I'm still for rebuilding, we are going nowhere and you can't regroup on the fly.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> That is why I'm still for rebuilding, we are going nowhere and you can't regroup on the fly.


It's an interesting study though, with Cuban as the owner - how will he get out of this? Because you know he won't go down.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> It's an interesting study though, with Cuban as the owner - how will he get out of this? Because you know he won't go down.


He will hope to use Kidd's expiring contract before the deadline.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't think there's a deal to be made for him by himself. In tandem with Kidd and more for a star though, I wouldn't mind a deal like that. The problem is there aren't too many superstars that want to be dealt at this point.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Superstars won't be traded anyway, there are only a handful. Unsatisfied All-Stars should still be available though, either in the summer or during the season when their teams are going nowhere.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I'll start off by saying I'm a big Josh Howard fan and he's one of the few players I wouldn't trade on our roster. Josh, with his solid team D, is a nice piece to any roster IMO. Good things happen when he's in the game. Just not when he's asked to be the number two scoring option. Similar to Shawn Marion when he's asked to be the 2nd or even the 1st scoring option. The offense just seems awkward since both score better off the ball. I feel many times this past season Avery had our stuck in a rut by just making Josh (or even just about anyone else on our roster outside of Dirk) play the Dirk offense, pick and wait for the mismatch then iso.. etc. We all know the drill. With that said.. I'd like to see how the coaching change effects Howard before we deal him for anything less than a highway robbery that moves Dampier too and gives us two all-stars and an up and coming youngin' in return.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Josh Howard for Lamar Odom. I really like his game and he's really stepped in the series versus the Spurs.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think we need a reliable second scorer more than a do-it-all guy.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

and i agree with you croco, that's why i wouldn't do that trade unless we get Maggette or maybe even Artest.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

t1no said:


> and i agree with you croco, that's why i wouldn't do that trade unless we get Maggette or maybe even Artest.


Well Maggs is opting out but we could still do a S&T deal. I would love Howard on the Clips. We got better Kush out here anyways!!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Well Maggs is opting out but we could still do a S&T deal. I would love Howard on the Clips. We got better Kush out here anyways!!


No what i meant was trade for Maggs w/o losing Howard then work out a deal with Howard for Odom.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

t1no said:


> No what i meant was trade for Maggs w/o losing Howard then work out a deal with Howard for Odom.


So you want to trade a stoner for another stoner?

Lakers aren't gettin rid on Odom. Imagine their front court for the next 5 yrs.

Odom
Gasol
Bynum

Very scary for the rest of the league.


----------

